# Thanks to the guys at Hobby Planet...



## Ragnar (Aug 22, 2006)

*Hobby Planet (Jax, FL) Track Improvements*

Thanks to the guys at Hobby Planet for the improvements on their great track!

After an all-night session of work by the guys at Hobby Planet (Jacksonville, FL), including Henry ("Hank80"), track times are falling fast and furious!

Among the improvements are a new power supply, new jumper sections for consistent power, new three-pin controller stations, track leveling, soldered connectors for improved power flow... all in all, a great improvement!

I had turned a best qualifying time of 4.49s on the 80-ft track in the prototype class. Today, I turned laps in the low 4.2s range, and I believe I can knock another couple of tenths off of that. Grand Touring class had a fast qualifying lap of 4.62, today Erik and I both turned sub-4.2s laps (Erik 4.171s, myself a 4.180). These were turned with Ninco Toyota Supras. I believe that after all the work and the new power, we will soon be seeing sub-4s laps!

This track is an 80-ft 4-lane Scalextric track based on Catalunya, Spain. It is not a push-button track, but instead a driver's track. Once again, thanks to the guys for providing us with a very enjoyable place to race!

Tom


----------



## Hank80 (Jul 22, 2003)

Tom,

Thanks for the kind words. I hope the change will allow everybodies times to DROP! See ya there Thursday night and Friday!


----------

